# Nice Missouri 8pt



## falconrods (Dec 10, 2018)

I’m a Newbie so go easy but got this one started.


----------



## Rob M526 (Jun 27, 2014)

Good start, how many deer have you mounted?


----------



## Notsofast (Mar 5, 2016)

nice buck


----------



## Notsofast (Mar 5, 2016)

be sure to post the final end product when its complete.


----------



## falconrods (Dec 10, 2018)

will post finish pics soon hopefully and this is my 4th one


----------



## eddiethehunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Good deer!


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 12, 2014)

Another great looking buck!


----------



## bsjdoublexl (Apr 7, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Zekedad51 (Oct 18, 2014)

Awesome buck , looks great.


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks good! Post up the finished pic once you get a chance.


----------



## Grandpassage (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice, I've always thought it would be cool to do my own mounts. How did you learn, YouTube, a friend?


----------



## casey.hunts (Jan 22, 2019)

Very cool man! Be sure to post finished wherever it hangs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DroptineDC18 (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## rmck15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Fieldpoint33 (Dec 2, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Good work.


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

I gotta get to Missouri


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice Buck


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice


----------

